# Wife had enough and has gone...



## dbcs2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

Approx 8wks ago my wife of 16yrs had enough and moved out to her parents. I've been getting treated for depression for the past 6yrs with zoloft after a crappy period, . same dose, repeat after repeat, never had any councilling. doctor just kept giving out repeats. i now believe this was incorrectly diagnosed and in hindsight, yes i should have done something about further treatment for myself but just got caught up in self medicating with alcohol and pot (moderate use of both) to 'numb' the feelings. Our 7yo daughter has had medical issues throughout her life and was diagnosed with aspergers approx 3yrs ago. so that also has had a major impact. since our seperation i have cut out all substances (medical and recreational) totally and now continue to live a healthy existance. however, after doing a whole heap of soul searching and pondering i've become aware of anxiety issues that stem back to my early years (now 39) in the way i've dealt with issues, people and myself. alot of negativity. 
this week i'm booked in to seek proper professional support and really do feel excited that i'm travelling in the right direction for everyone involved.. My wife however is over it, shes had enough and doesn't want to talk about it or reconcile. Theres was never any pyshical abuse but my issues became hers. Ontop of everything else she has been through. shes happy for me to be getting the right help but over 'us'. shes moved on apparently. this is where my demons tend to resurface at times when she is closing us down. i can't handle hearing this. all i'm wanting is to slow down, get the right support and let her see the true me that she fell in love with. our relationship has had alot of ups and downs . Alot of DOWNS.. but now that i've got my goals and focus back, clean head/healthy body (lost16kgs) i just want to give her time and space to hopefully appreciate the true me.. i love this women, i just lost my direction to something i couldn't see/control.


----------

